# Houston Monthly Herf # 1



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

OK we had our first Houston Monthly Herf. We had this at Serious Cigars in Houston, posting pics of his humidor. We where suppose to leave there and go to a Sports Bar to watch the UFC pay-per-view, well before we left we found out they wasn't having it, But Joe saved the day by inviting everybody to his house to watch it and keep the herf going (What a guy). So we stopped got 100 wings from The Wing Stop, Joe ordered the UFC and our herf lasted from 6 pm to 1 am. Now thats a herf! The crew was Stogie (Daniel), sysrock (Bo), Turk10mm and girlfriend (Tony and Wendy), BullyBreed (Joe), myself and vegasgirl (Frank and Tiffany), dHUTCH and his girl (David and Jenni) joined us at Joe's. By the way thinks to Jennifer (Joe's wife) for letting us come over on short notice.

PS. Joe took pics at his house, I'm sure he will also post those.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like a real nice place,thats good times there


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...you guys have the greatest herfs!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes sir I do, it was a AWSOME AWSOME AWSOME TIME!!!! Jen said thanks for comen over, she enjoyed everyone and is looking forward to getting together with everyone again. Thanks Daniel for the wings!! and tony for the padron 1926..hahaha..:redface: 

Ps I dont think we need to wait till the end of the month to do this again..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice---It's always nice to have the support of your wife in something you and your friends enjoy---way to go Jennifer..


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

It was alot of fun and Joe and Jen are the perfect host. Thanks to Frank and Tiff for getting it all together. Many more to come.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a few great times herfin it up!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

More to come, more to come!


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

Wendy and I really enjoyed the herf. Joe is a perfect host and a heck of a super nice guy. Your wife is awesome, too. 

Wendy is jazzed about another get together. Every time she meets new people she likes my cigars a little better cause everyone we've gotten together with has been just good people. 

Thanks for puttin this on Frank and you can count us in for many many more!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## NorcalMark-cl (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, thanks a MILLION to Joe and Jennifer! They were the best on-the-spot-last-minute-hosts! And their pink leather couch is SOOOOOOOOOOO comfortable! :biggrin: Can't wait till the next herf! It's so great getting everyone together!


----------

